# George Wet Vac



## freezer1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Any one know where I can get the above in Northern Ireland for a reasonable price???


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

If you have a card Makro are reasonably priced, otherwise I bought mine from these chaps who were the cheapest I could find at the time

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/

Tim


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Got mine from cleanstore service was SH** but got it in the end at reasonable price if your ordering ring rather then online!!

HTH


----------



## freezer1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks lads, 
think I got sorted


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

with who, and what price?


----------



## head (Mar 16, 2010)

motoglass down bocher rd do a karacher wet ,dry vac for bout £100 plus vat


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

i think i paid £140 for my george a few years ago. EH electrical on Woodstock road... Ask for nigel


----------



## freezer1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thought I was sorted but clean store won't post out to the Republic of Ireland. Can't understand this with some companies.

Thanks for the other tips will try them tomorrow.


----------

